# update for LG ODD auto firmware--what is it?



## joangolfing

Today I got an update from LG ODD Auto Firmware. I stopped it because I wasn't sure what it was. I had just installed a DVD burner yesterday and wondered if it was needed for that device. I had my Comodo firewall deny access. If I need this how do I get access to the update back from Comodo.


----------



## snemelk

It is probably related to your DVD burner:
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/startups/fwupdate.exe-24216.html

It runs on a startup and checks for a firmware updates for your DVD burner from time to time... I'm not sure if you blocked that access with Comodo permanently, as I'm not familiar with that program... You would have to check its setting, a block list or something like that, and allow the access, if needed...


----------

